# The 2014 Grand Chapter of Idaho, Order of the Eastern Star



## My Freemasonry (Jun 15, 2014)

The Order of the Eastern Star (OES) is one of the largest fraternal organizations in the Masonic family in which both women with proper Masonic heritage and Master Masons may join. The degrees of this organization centers on the lives of the five Biblical heroines: Adah (Jephthah's daughter, from Judges), Ruth (the widow Mahlon), Esther (the wife of the Persian King Ahasuerus or Xerxes I), Martha (sister of Lazarus from the Gospel of John), and Electa (the "elected lady" mentioned in Second John). Each of these famous women represents one of the five principles of the Order: *Fidelity, Constancy, Loyalty, Faith, and Love*.



​
The emblem of this order is a five pointed star which is said to represent the Star of Bethlehem. Each point of the star represents one of the heroines mentioned above and is also emblematically represented by a specific symbol: Adah is represented by the blue point of the star and symbolizes the virtue of Fidelity. She is represented by the sword and veil. The yellow point of the star is the seat of Ruth who is symbolized by a sheaf of barley and represents the virtue Constancy and devotion to that which is righteous. The virtue of Loyalty is exemplified in the story of Esther who stands upon the white point of the star and is symbolized by the crown and scepter. The broken column symbolizes the mortality of man and the perseverance in trials as told in the story of Martha at the green point of the star. The elected lady or commonly known as Electa is placed upon the red point of the star which color is commonly used to represent martyrs as she stood by her faith in the face of persecution and is symbolized by the chalice.

The governance falls under the jurisdiction of the General Grand Chapter of the Order of the Eastern Star. Then under them are Grand Chapters and Chapters.​From April 2013 to April 2014, I served my Chapter as Worthy Patron who serves as an adviser to the Worthy Matron, the presiding officer.

Last Saturday started the annual session Grand Chapter of Idaho, OES. Saturday was primarily for committee meetings, ritual competition (I took 2nd in the Signet Lecture), and membership banquet. The next day was dedicated to the memorial service, tribute to the Golden Stars (50+ year members), and to the Youth organizations. In the evening was the informal opening where I had the honor of carrying the POW/MIA flag during the procession. Monday morning was the start of the formal opening of Grand Chapter and I was asked to serve as Assistant Grand Sentinel which meant that I acted as Grand Sentinel in his absence, assist in proving the Grand Chapter, and guarding the doors into the room.

With Tuesday came the installation of the newly elected and appointed Grand Officers. It was an amazing installation ceremony and I got to see so many old friends that I haven't seen in a while. I'd like to congratulate Jan Brown, Worthy Grand Matron, and Dwain Valez, Worthy Grand Patron, on being chosen to lead the Grand Chapter for the next year. I had the pleasure with Art Shoemaker, Right Worshipful Deputy Grand Master and Secretary for Tri-Valley College #178, to present Jane Bahr, who was my Worthy Matron, with the York Rite Sovereign College of North America's Diamond Award in recognition for outstanding and faithful service to Freemasonry.



​
I have been a member for 4.5-years and I have enjoyed the time. I always have a fun time with the Sisters and Brothers within the Order of the Eastern Star.​
Continue reading...


----------

